

First Private Manned Orbital Flight Announced on Monday September 14, @11:33AM  - edw519
http://spaceports.blogspot.com/2009/09/interorbital-systems-has-crewed-capsule.html

======
tfincannon
This plan is so unlikely that I wonder if the company is a scam. The company
website has more details at <http://www.interorbital.com>.

They will send a crew on the first test flight of their new launcher. They are
reckless. You test a new launch system in steps instead of trying to integrate
everything on the first try. The launcher only takes 1000 kg to LEO. How will
that accomodate an (also untested) crew capsule?

They are selling moon rocks too--from their upcoming lunar sample return
mission.

~~~
clistctrl
wow the site looks like its straight out of 1996

